

Body Language Expert on Steve Jobs and Eric Schmidt's Photos - aresant
http://gizmodo.com/5503192/so-awkward-steve-jobs-and-eric-schmidts-body-language-analyzed

======
pedalpete
Two things I found interesting

1) I had never thought before about jobs trademark attire of a black
turtleneck, and I thought it was only something he did for the keynotes. But
apparently here it is again. The Body Language Expert doesn't make note of it,
but this may be a hint as to just how deeply Jobs secretive thread goes. He is
always protecting his neck, the vulnerability during communication.

2) The Body Language Expert reads into Schmidts rounded shoulders as meaning
he is afraid of Jobs. Could be. However, as a geek at heart, this is the
posture of one who spends a ton of time in front of a computer and doesn't get
much excercise (not that I know that about schmidt). You can see in other
photos of him, he has a very rounded upper back. [http://www.gadgetcom.com/wp-
content/plugins/auto-blogster/im...](http://www.gadgetcom.com/wp-
content/plugins/auto-blogster/images/eric-schmid-no-iphone.jpg)
[http://www.ieplexus.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/google-
fo...](http://www.ieplexus.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/google-founders.jpg)

